# XML validation



## Generics (27. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Ich will mein XML-Dokument mit Xerxes validieren lassen. Das Schema habe ich in meinen Projekt-Ordnern. Ich will aber das xsi:schemaLocation Attribut in meinem XML-Dokument nicht benutzen.

Wie kann ich das machen? Wenn ich es entferne, bekomme ich ne Exception beim validieren: "cannot find decleration of element 'root'".


----------



## fkh (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ist das noch aktuell?

Gruß
fkh


----------



## Noctarius (5. Mai 2011)

Du kannst einen eigenen Entity-Resolver bauen


----------

